
Herbal remedies embraced by naturopaths, alt med widely linked to liver cancers - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/herbal-remedies-embraced-by-naturopaths-alt-med-widely-linked-to-liver-cancers/
======
Overtonwindow
Related, there was an amazing article, from Buzzfeed, of all places that did a
deep dive into one of these supplements.
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/apricot-seeds-
cancer?...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/apricot-seeds-
cancer?utm_term=.ldBBM2RWj#.jkQ6j1YBl)

------
deweller
Remember folks - correlation does not imply causation.

"linked to" != "caused"

~~~
sohkamyung
True. The article does mention one thing that concerns me more: the lack of
standards in the formulations of traditional medicines: _[M]any AA-containing
herbs may be hidden in traditional formulations, mislabeled, or not clearly
labeled. Studies done on products found to contain AAs show that their levels
are extremely variable and can sometimes be very high._

